# Expat Divoce Urgent



## bluesol (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

I need some very urgent information regarding divorce laws in Abu Dhabi / UAE.

I got married in Abu Dhabi but I am Pakistani national and my wife too, however my wife is resident in Abu Dhabi. 

If I take Sharia Divorce in UK or Pakistan is it still acceptable in Abu Dhabi to get divorce certificate? 

Please answer as soon as possible. 

Regards


----------

